# new here myself



## Jason Shirley (Mar 26, 2007)

looking for training in battojutsu or similiar skill have kenpo skill's i'am in the las vegas,nv.willing to learn just about anything can take a hit .mainly looking to be trained but will train with anyone to further progress skill's.must not be afraid of physical contact.seek better training hard to learn when so many school's and indavidial's are to safety concious with the no contact rule.


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 26, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 26, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk Jason. 

Be sure to utilize the search engine to help you find topics previously discussed. Chances are with over 1/2 million posts; whatever you're wanting to ask about has probably been covered here. But if not... hey ask away! 

Enjoy your stay.


----------



## Drac (Mar 26, 2007)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...Is there nothing in Vegas along the lines of what you want???????


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 26, 2007)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## stickarts (Mar 26, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## JBrainard (Mar 26, 2007)

Drac said:


> Greetings and Welcome to MT...Is there nothing in Vegas along the lines of what you want???????


 
Ave.
I would also think that Vagas would be the place to be if you want full contact training.


----------



## The Kidd (Mar 26, 2007)

Welcome and have fun!


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Mar 26, 2007)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## 14 Kempo (Mar 26, 2007)

Hello and welcome to MT ... enjoy posting!


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Mar 26, 2007)

Welcome to the group.
You may want to advertise in your local newspaper in the community listings that you are looking for a training partner or group.
You could meet at a local park and workout there.

AoG


----------



## Kacey (Mar 26, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## MetalStorm (Mar 26, 2007)

Welcome to martial talk


----------



## Jade Tigress (Mar 26, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## Ping898 (Mar 26, 2007)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## HKphooey (Mar 26, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Mar 27, 2007)

Welcome to MT

B


----------



## Zida'sukara (Mar 27, 2007)

Hello there!! Welcome!


----------



## Shaderon (Mar 27, 2007)

Welcome  :wavey:

Good luck in finding a class to suit you


----------



## IcemanSK (Mar 27, 2007)

Welcome to MT, sir:asian:


----------



## Jason Shirley (Mar 27, 2007)

thank you for all the welcomes everybody!Ididn't think of placing an ad in the paper. Was hoping to meet someone here in my area.Here as in mt.


----------



## Jason Shirley (Mar 27, 2007)

unfortantly no. i have no money to pay for trainig .all any body usually want's is money in return for to safety no touch training .my experience to truly learn you need contact or some working's and mechanic's of motoin are lost. did i mentian i can't spell.it's like giving a ten year old child a black belt in some martial art. they may know the forms but like the ability to apply them . I mean no disrespect to any one on that topic. training should begin as soon as possible .For i have ten month old myself.


----------



## Tames D (Mar 27, 2007)

Welcome.


----------



## Laurentkd (Mar 28, 2007)

welcome!


----------



## Bigshadow (Mar 28, 2007)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## kidswarrior (Mar 29, 2007)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 3, 2007)

Welcome to the board, Jason!


----------



## Ping898 (Apr 3, 2007)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## Skip Cooper (Apr 4, 2007)

Welcome to MT!!! I believe all here are willing to take a hit, that is why we train, LOL!


----------



## bluemtn (Apr 4, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting!


----------

